# The Richest Man In Babylon



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

I enjoyed listening to this. It outlines sound financial advice that is as old as the concept of money.






I want to share it.

Someday, I want to be the richest squirrel in Babylon...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have 2 of the books


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Money does not bring happiness. In fact too much money brings the opposite more often than not. Someday I want to be the happiest squirrel ^^. Make enough money to be comfortable, provide that's all u need.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> Money does not bring happiness. In fact too much money brings the opposite more often than not. Someday I want to be the happiest squirrel ^^. Make enough money to be comfortable, provide that's all u need.


I'm already a happy squirrel. This is more like a hobby for me. Money is a loving and obedient servant,But a terrible master.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I have 2 of the books


Good!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

SquirrelBait said:


> I'm already a happy squirrel. This is more like a hobby for me. Money is a loving and obedient servant,But a terrible master.


quite right


----------

